# ABOUT HUBBELL



## GYPSY (Jun 15, 2001)

IF ANYONE KNOWS ANY INFORMATION ABOUT HUBBELL PIGEONS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I HAVE A FEW OF THEM
THANK YOU


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Can't say I have ever heard of them. Where do they come from?


----------



## CHRIS (Jun 12, 2001)

WHEN I WAS AKID, I HAD A HUBBELL KING-IT WAS LARGE LIKE A RUNT AND I WAS ORIGINALLY TOLD IT WAS A HUBBARD KING. I THINK ITS A FAMILY OF UTILITY TYPE KINGS, IF THAT DESCRIPTION FITS WHAT YOU'VE GOT.


----------



## GYPSY (Jun 15, 2001)

> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *Can't say I have ever heard of them. Where do they come from?*


I REALLY DON'T KNOW, THEY WERE GIVEN TO ME. THEY ARE VERY BIG & VERY PRETTY...


----------



## GYPSY (Jun 15, 2001)

> Originally posted by CHRIS:
> *WHEN I WAS AKID, I HAD A HUBBELL KING-IT WAS LARGE LIKE A RUNT AND I WAS ORIGINALLY TOLD IT WAS A HUBBARD KING. I THINK ITS A FAMILY OF UTILITY TYPE KINGS, IF THAT DESCRIPTION FITS WHAT YOU'VE GOT.*


DO YOU KNOW WHERE I COULD GET SOME INFO ON THEM. WHAT ARE UTILITY TYPE KINGS. ? I HAVE A MAGAZINE WHERE YOU CAN ORDER THEM & IT DOES SAY HUBBELL PIGEONS. IF I STILL HAVE IT, I WILL LOOK FOR IT.
THANKS FOR THE INFO..


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Gypsy was right on...I asked a friend of mine about the Hubbel...here is what he said.

In regards to the Hubbell pigeons......Hubbel was a King breeder many years ago, and the birds he bred were soon referred to as Hubbells.. since he';s been gone for years,
probably the true strain of Hubbells are gone also, many people referr to the King squabbing type pigeons as "Hubbells". Orrie

Regards,
Carl


----------



## GYPSY (Jun 15, 2001)

THANKS FOR THE INFO. DO YOU THINK THAT THERE ARE NOT MANY HUBBELL'S? I WILL KEEP LOOKING TILL I FIND INFO ON THEM..
THANK YOU,
GYPSY


----------

